# Moving 15 minutes south of Tijuana & Rosarito - What should I do first!? :)



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got everything in order (I hope) and will be flying out the 30th, going to be living 15 minutes south of tijuna and rosarito, kinda spack in the middle, the city/town/group of houses is called Punta Bandera's.

Biggest question, what should I do first? Excellent authentic food? Things on the beach to do? A good down to earth laid back bar (Very important )

If it matters, I'm a 29 year old student.

Very excited.

Thanks!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I assume someone did tell you that place is in the middle of nowhere? So you will definitely need a car or make sure you have plenty of pesos to get anywhere as nothing is close including grocery stores and it is located on the cuota/toll road and not anywhere near streets. It is NOT a town or city...it is more like a very small gated community...very small and you will do a lot of walking on the cuota as there are no streets. Since you will be using taxis very often the drivers can tell you where to go to eat, etc. depending on how many pesos you are willing to spend for a trip. And everytime you go thru the toll booth it is $3.00 each way until you reach Ensenada where it is another toll.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> I assume someone did tell you that place is in the middle of nowhere? So you will definitely need a car or make sure you have plenty of pesos to get anywhere as nothing is close including grocery stores and it is located on the cuota/toll road and not anywhere near streets. It is NOT a town or city...it is more like a very small gated community...very small and you will do a lot of walking on the cuota as there are no streets. Since you will be using taxis very often the drivers can tell you where to go to eat, etc. depending on how many pesos you are willing to spend for a trip. And everytime you go thru the toll booth it is $3.00 each way until you reach Ensenada where it is another toll.


I don't know about that place in particular, but most rural places in Mexico, it is very easy to get a ride. Many people with a pickup, and there are lots of pickups, will give you a lift in the back. If you are stuck without a car, it might be easy to get a lift into and out of town with neighbors or people passing by on the carreterra. Hitchhiking is alive and well in Mexico, unlike north of the border.


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll have a vehicle so that's no problem, the toll's will be a pain but oh well, I heard it keep's "Certain People Out".

Obviously I'll need to go grocery shopping, don't know where yet but I'm really interested in what Tijuana & Rosarito have to offer food or otherwise, just trying to learn about the culture, I hear a lot of people turn into almost hermits when they move, I won't be one of them.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cjames said:


> I'll have a vehicle so that's no problem, the toll's will be a pain but oh well, I heard it keep's "Certain People Out".
> 
> Obviously I'll need to go grocery shopping, don't know where yet but I'm really interested in what Tijuana & Rosarito have to offer food or otherwise, just trying to learn about the culture, I hear a lot of people turn into almost hermits when they move, I won't be one of them.


Yep...that is true...I have more Mexican (than American) friends since living in both TJ and Rosarito for the past 2 years. Most Americans I've met here (esp. if they are age 60+) spend YEARS here in Baja yet know nothing about the area due to becoming hermits. I think that is due partly to the beach mentality. And you'll find much more to do in TJ or Ensenada...but don't expect much from Rosarito unless you like to party and drink. And partying involves Mexican music rather than American. Most bars here cater to Mexicans or Mexican-Americans. Restaurants are also much better (and cheaper) in TJ than Rosarito. Stay away from Walmart and Costco...they are the most expensive stores in Baja..and any store that is American brand unless you need hard-to-find items.


----------

